# Welche Programme bei Neuinstallation Windows 7



## qq (15. Juli 2011)

Habe einen neune pc und werde heute windows 7 drauf machen.Welche programme( ich dachte hauptsächlich an schutzprgramme ) sollte man aufjeden fall auf seinem pc haben. ich dachte an antivir als virenschutz und noch irgendiene firewall oder langt die von windows? ich bin eig 24h online. welche programme braucht man noch?


----------



## Vordack (15. Juli 2011)

Outpost Security Suite Free (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Hast Du ne Firewall, Adware-Schutz und Virenscanner, alles in einem.

Adware und Virenscanner sind eigentlich Plicht, wenn Du hinter einem Router sitzt reicht egentlich auch die Windowsfirewall, aber mehr ist nie verkehrt 

Ich persönlich habe nen Router und nutze die Windows Firewall, Avast Internet Security und Adaware.


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Juli 2011)

also für 24/7 betrieb ist windows nicht sinnvoll 
würde ich mir doch überlegen ob ich auf linux zurückgreife, welches mit iptables eine ausreichende firewall bietet(richtig eingestellt).
ein zusätzliches antiviren programm auf linux ist mehr luxus, prinzipielle brauchst du sowas nämlich gar nicht, solange du vernünftig surfst.

das ganze ist auch bedingt eine glaubenssache 
outpost ist ein all in one paket, welches mir nicht zusagen würde ^^
ich habe lange avast benutzt, ich nutze jedoch inzwischen Comodo.
wenn du bereit bist ein bischen was zu zahlen ist NOD32 auch sehr gut.

prinzipiell sitzt aber die größte sicherheits lücke vorm bildschirm, du könntest dir mal [How to] Windows Rechner sicher einrichten und wichtige Verhaltensregeln - ForumBase durchlesen

€: ganz wichtig:
die windows firewall kontrolliert standardmäßig nur eingehende verbindungen. das stellt ein großes sicherheitsproblem dar. die firewall sollte also auch richtig konfiguriert sein


----------



## AyuEpokh (18. Oktober 2011)

Als Komplettpaket nutze ich GDATA TotalCare 2012.
Da hast du eigentlich alles drin, was du brauchst und ich war bisher sehr zufrieden damit.
Kostet allerdings für 1 Jahr 40€, die man gewillt sein muss, auszugeben.
Du kannst dir ja auch probehalber eine Testversion runterladen, die läuft 30 Tage, dann hast du genügend Zeit, alles auszuprobieren.

Wenn es kostenlos sein soll, würde ich auf Microsoft Security Essentials zurückgreifen.


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Oktober 2011)

Alle möglichen kostenlosen Programme kannst du dir hier aussuchen: Ninite - Install or Update Multiple Apps at Once


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Alle möglichen kostenlosen Programme kannst du dir hier aussuchen: Ninite - Install or Update Multiple Apps at Once


 
Danke, der Link ist mir nicht mehr eingefallen. Funzt prächtig.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> €: ganz wichtig:
> die windows firewall kontrolliert standardmäßig nur eingehende verbindungen. das stellt ein großes sicherheitsproblem dar. die firewall sollte also auch richtig konfiguriert sein



Genau das ist auch der Grund warum die Windows Firewall eigentlich total ausreicht.
Solange man sich nicht ein wenig mit Netzwerktechniken auskennt und auch nicht weiß wie man sowas richtig einstellt bringt die theoretisch beste Firewall nämlich rein gar nix gegenüber der Windows Firewall die vollkommen ausreicht.

Wie du schon schreibst. Die größte Sicherheitslücke sitzt vor dem Monitor.

Allerdings must du mal erklären wieso Windows 24/7 nicht sinnvoll ist.
Mein Win ist 24/7 On und ich habe null Probleme damit.
Das Windows ja sooooo unsicher ist, ist auch schon Verjährt. Und als Gamer, das hier ist ja ein Gamer Forum kann man Linux ja wohl in die Tonne kloppen.

Aber ok, man muss ja nicht wieder mit dem pro/Kontra Win/Linux anfangen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Oktober 2011)

warum win im 24/7 nicht sinnvoll ist?
ganz einfach, weil das system darauf nicht ausgelegt ist(von den festplatten die nicht für dauerbetrieb geeignet sind ganz zu schweigen), es ist kein server OS sondern eines für endnutzer, kenne inzwischen mehrere leute die ihren pc den ganzen tag laufen gelassen haben über monate hinweg und denen sind dann irgendwann nach und nach die netzwerktreiber flöten gegangen, warum das so ist weiß ich nicht(aber jedes mal nach nem windows update), aber die 4 durften alle neu installieren, da sich die NIC keine firmware mehr flashen lies oder einfach kein netzwerk mehr gefunden wurde. 
das windows sicher wäre kannste mir aber auch nicht erzählen, nur weil die "bösen" sich alle paar jahre ändern(früher microsoft, dann google und jetzt facebook) heißt das nicht, dass windows mit dem NT6 kernel sicher ist :-s aber wie immer sitzt das größte problem vor dem monitor, ich weiß genau, dass wenn ich meine schwester wenn se zu besuch is an meinen pc lasse irgendetwas nichtmehr funktioniert aber natürlich heißt es dann, nö ich war det nüscht.
ne linux diskussion hier anzufangen ist unsinn, da hast jedoch du recht.


----------

